# Georgia-SEGRS show question....



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Am I reading the web-paget right that O scale and an art show will be included also?

http://www.segrs.com/

Seems odd for a "garden railroad show", and none of the other linked garden railroad shows are the same? 

The real question is if this is the case, will there be fewer large scale vendors and exhibits due to this? 

It did seem that the hall was not as fall in '10 as the '09 show, but both shows were enjoyable regardless.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett,
Most of same vendors will be back from last year with a couple new ones. The addition of the O scale is to fill empty space from last year's show. Still plenty of G scale, now with O scale, too


----------

